# Advice on shocks?!



## 1968Goat (Jan 9, 2009)

I blew a rear air shock on my 68 GTO and never liked air shocks in the first place, and now I'm trying to decide what shocks to put on it. Any suggestions on what kind to buy?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had KYB gas-adjust shocks on my '67 Convertible since 1984 and they're the best shocks I've ever owned . They are firm, not harsh. Marshmellow wallowing went away, and they make the car handle and ride much better. Also, let me be clear here: I've had the SAME KYB's on my car 25 years....they've lasted that long and still work fine. I have about 120,000 miles on them.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the car sits OK without the air shocks, take Jeff's advise on the KYB's. If it sags, you'll need to replace the springs too.


----------

